# No updates for 9.0-RELEASE base?



## recluce (Mar 27, 2012)

Short question: is it true that there have been no fixes/patches to the 9.0 base system since release? At least *freebsd-update fetch* on my system seems to think so - it has never found anything that needed updating. Is this correct or is something wrong on my machine?

Long-winded somwhat OT: while I have been involved with FreeBSD systems on the business side of things since 1995 (2.0), but this is the first machine I have set up myself (storage server at home, surprisingly easy due to the great documentation - thanks, guys!). The tech guys back at the office are still using FreeBSD 8.x, so they could not answer this question - so forgive a possible newbie question.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 27, 2012)

There have been no security and no errata updates for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE so far.

I hope that this answers your question.


----------



## recluce (Mar 28, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> There have been no security and no errata updates for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE so far.
> 
> I hope that this answers your question.



Thank you, yes that answers my question. It also shows how mature FreeBSD is.


----------



## ernie (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish FreeBSD would do a Long Term Support (LTS) version every now and then with say 5 years of security updates. The estimated end of life on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE is just January 31, 2013 according to http://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, if you look at 7.x, 7.0 was released in 2008, support for 7.4 is planned to stop in 2013. So that's 5 years.

Granted, you'll have to update minor versions but that shouldn't be too much of a problem. There's hardly any new features being added to minor versions.


----------

